
Connecting squid's fins to an iPod causes changing patterns in their camouflage - micouay
https://blog.backyardbrains.com/2012/08/insane-in-the-chromatophores/
======
micouay
The longfin inshore squid has the largest axons of all animals (around 1 mm in
diameter). They were crucial in understanding neurons and the mechanism
allowing the signal to travel down the nerve. By connecting squid's fins to an
iPod with wires from earbuds the scientists were able to initiate action
potential in the neurons involved in changing squid's camouflage.

[https://blog.backyardbrains.com/2012/08/insane-in-the-
chroma...](https://blog.backyardbrains.com/2012/08/insane-in-the-
chromatophores/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_potential#Experimental_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_potential#Experimental_methods)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longfin_inshore_squid](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longfin_inshore_squid)

